# Volunteer Travel Trailer 16'?



## macewan

I just got an old Volunteer 16' travel trailer and wanted all the info I can get on it. I can't even find the serial number or even the company when I search Google. I don't know how old it is but I want to fix it up since I got it for free. Any help would be appreciated. The only thing I saw on the internet is that they were last made in 1978.

Thank, John


----------



## macewan

Volunteer Travel Trailer 16'?

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## RV-VOL

Volunteer Travel Trailer 16'?

Welcome to the Volunteer Family.
This unit was made in New Tazwell Tennessee. We use to be the Number one dealership in the world for this brand back in the 70's. Midas International bought the factory out and then later on Pespi Co company purchased Midas. When Pespi took over in the Late 70's they stopped the mfg. of RV's. The factory was called Norris Homes, Inc. owners were the Ghost's Family.  

Your unit should have a vin number stamped on the tongue of the unit. After several years of paint this might have been covered up.  They also would sometimes stamp them the axle of the smaller units. 
Same company that made the Midas Minni home for few years. the Frolic and the Travel Master.
The Ghost boys went down the street and Started making the Giggi Motorhomes for about 4 more years till they got out of it all together. Some part of the family has started back making the Smokey Travel Trailer by SUN RAY. If you contact them at http://www.sunrayrv.com/ they might be able to give you some more information on your Volunteer.

Did you not get a Title with your camper when you purchased it?  It should had a title with it that would have the information on it as to year and vin number.

Happy Camping


----------



## macewan

Volunteer Travel Trailer 16'?

I didn't get a title because the guy who gave it to me didn't have the title either. He got it from a guy who left it at a campground and he just kept it parked at his campground for many years.

I found a 6 digit number (151286) stamped on the tongue. From the front of the trailer it is on the left side, top of the tongue. On the right side there appears to be a model number in large type. MC 683 is what it says. The front of the tongue says Marvel 2". The rust was pretty bad and I used a belt sander and wire wheel to get the numbers I found. Is it possible that the 6 digit number is the VIN?

Thanks for some very good info so far.


----------



## macewan

Volunteer Travel Trailer 16'?

Update:

I tried contacting the folks that you provided the link for. Here is their response. It was worth a shot.

Dear Sir,
I am sorry but I think you may have the wrong company. Our parent company Giles Industries built Giles RV's many years ago. However the vin# is 15 digits long and usually have some letters in them 
(example 5LORE24245T000163). Our vin# is located on what we call the vin sticker on the side of the RV as well as on the trailer weight sticker inside of a cabinet. You might try looking up Volunteer on the web and see what you come up with. I wish I could be of more help. Thanks Kimberly


----------



## RV-VOL

Volunteer Travel Trailer 16'?

Funny that you got that response,  They tried to get us to take on the product two years ago when they first were starting back. They brought up the fact that we were a Top 5 Dealerships for Norris homes each year and would like for us to bring on their product.  Thank you for letting me know the response.  The new factory and the old factory is just couple of miles from each other.

Sorry they were no help

Happy Camping


----------



## macewan

Volunteer Travel Trailer 16'?

No problem, at least it was woth trying. I also have an e-mail to a company called Volunteer Trailer Corporation. They started in 1979 building storage trailers. I'm wondering if it is the same company but maybe they just gave up on campers. I'll keep you posted in any case.

Thanks, John


----------



## macewan

Volunteer Travel Trailer 16'?







Here's a recent pic in case it jogs any memories.


----------



## 67volunteer

Volunteer Travel Trailer 16'?

I just bought a 1967 volunteer.  I know nothing about it either.  Have you found out any more info?  Thanks, Natalie


----------



## donnyandashley

Volunteer Travel Trailer 16'?

i just bought a 1973 volunteer and im looking for info on it so anything would be apprieciated


----------



## macewan

Volunteer Travel Trailer 16'?

I still don't have any further info on it. It is road ready and I now have to decide whether to sell it, strip it down to a flatbed and use the internal propane appliances in my hunting cabin or keep it. :question:


----------



## layton

Re: Volunteer Travel Trailer 16'?

When you found the VIN number on the tongue, would you say that the numbers were the same type and size as the Marvel 2 numbers/letters? Or were they different ?  I'm trying to find ANYTHING and nothing, but nothing stands out.  If they're considerably smaller than the Marvel 2 numbers, I may still have a chance at finding them. 

thanks, 
Layton


----------



## layton

Old Travel Trailer electric brakes

Hi, 

I recently acquired an old Layton Travel Trailer - 16', 1962.   It's really not in bad shape for it's age - although I'm still trying to find the darned vin number on the tongue under the paint and rust.   My real question is about the electric brakes.

How do they work exactly ?  Are they actuated by the brake lights of your tow vehicle ? or something else ? They've probably not been used in years, but the wires are still there from the main harness.  Chances are I'll rewire the whole thing anyway.  

I have a small Ford Ranger pickup, '96.  I understand you can get tow harnesses that snap right into your own wiring harness.  But I don't know what if anything else, I might need to get the camper brakes to work.  

I've emailed the manufacturer for wiring diagrams, manuals and other details, but they say they just don't have anything left because it's just too old.  

Any pointers would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you
Layton


----------



## hertig

Re: Volunteer Travel Trailer 16'?

No, they don't talk with the brake lights.  Some trailers may have an 'inertial' switch which applies the trailer brakes when it senses the tow vehicle slowing down.  But most RV trailers have a 'brake' wire in the wiring harness, which connects to a 'brake controller' in the cab of the tow vehicle.  This unit usually attaches to the brake pedal, and sends a variable voltage down the wire.  The trailer brakes then are applied according to the amount of voltage (0V, no braking, 12V, full braking).  Such trailers also have a 'breakaway switch' which is a cable attached to the tow vehicle, which pulls a pin and applies the brakes fully if the trailer and tow vehicle ever separate.  Note that electric trailer brakes, no matter how activated, use the battery in the trailer to power the brakes, NOT the battery in the tow vehicle.


----------



## layton

Re: Volunteer Travel Trailer 16'?

Thank you - very helpful.  Since there is no battery in the trailer, it wouldn't be using that battery I guess. 

So I guess that means I need something called  a 'tow package' for my truck ? 

L


----------



## hertig

Re: Volunteer Travel Trailer 16'?

'Tow package' usually includes things like high gears in the rear end, better rear suspension, TRANSMISSION COOLER (critical), transmission temperature guage, a trailer hitch or a trailer capable rear bumper, and the wiring harness, ending in a receptical to hook the trailer wire to.  The harness will probably have a wire for the brake controller, but the brake controller is not part of the package (at least it did not used to be, I think some trucks now come with it built in). 

Are you sure you have electric brakes in the trailer?  Can you follow the wires from the brakes to find out where they go to?


----------



## C Nash

Re: Volunteer Travel Trailer 16'?

John, didn't you mean low gears in the rear end.  Know it s confusing but 410 are lower ratio than say 273 or maybe i have lost it :laugh:


----------



## Browzin

Re: Volunteer Travel Trailer 16'?



> C Nash - 9/20/2007  5:26 PM
> 
> John, didn't you mean low gears in the rear end.  Know it s confusing but 410 are lower ratio than say 273 or maybe i have lost it :laugh:



No you haven't lost it Nash. The higher the #, the lower the gear ratio. It's kinda confusing like, wire gauge size. Everything is the opposite.


----------



## hertig

Re: Volunteer Travel Trailer 16'?

right, high numbers = low gears


----------



## layton

RE: Volunteer Travel Trailer 16'?

The wiring harness by the hitch has wires that go directly to the camper wheels underneath the vehicle - that's why I thought it had electric brakes.  

And for anyone else who has tried to find the elusive vin number on a Marvel 2 trailer, I finally found it right on the ball hitch assembly on the passenger side of the camper.  Meaning, the welded on, triangular piece that includes the hitch. I kept looking on the arms of the tongue, but there was nothing there.  The numbers are naturally harder to spot under layers of paint and rust because they are not as deep at the other markings... but it's there, and it's correct. ;-) 

thanks, 
Layton


----------



## maxfisher

RE: Volunteer Travel Trailer 16'?

I just got a 1968 Volunteer 12' travel trailer. Can't find any info on it, did anybody come up with anything? Would love to find a manual! Has electric breaks but the guy I bought it from didn't use them. Wondering if I should try to hook them up. Tried to Google it but the only thing that came up was this thread. There has to be a few still around I would think. Can't believe the A/C still works like a champ. If anybody has any info on Volunteer could you let me know.


----------



## maxfisher

RE: Volunteer Travel Trailer 16'?

I just got a 1968 Volunteer 12' travel trailer. Can't find any info on it, did anybody come up with anything? Would love to find a manual! Has electric breaks but the guy I bought it from didn't use them. Wondering if I should try to hook them up. Tried to Google it but the only thing that came up was this thread. There has to be a few still around I would think. Can't believe the A/C still works like a champ. If anybody has any info on Volunteer could you let me know.


----------



## maxfisher

RE: Volunteer Travel Trailer 16'?

I just got a 1968 Volunteer 12' travel trailer. Can't find any info on it, did anybody come up with anything? Would love to find a manual! Has electric breaks but the guy I bought it from didn't use them. Wondering if I should try to hook them up. Tried to Google it but the only thing that came up was this thread. There has to be a few still around I would think. Can't believe the A/C still works like a champ. If anybody has any info on Volunteer could you let me know.


----------



## arlanf

RE: Volunteer Travel Trailer 16'?

John I just traded for a 1978 volunteer.  It's 25ft. from back to tip of tongue. The vin on my title is 15 letters and numbers and starts with MID I'll asume that means  (Midas) but my model says unknown. I live in Indiana and now they require a model no. otherwise i can't get tags so, i appreaciate the info about the no, on the tongue. I will start removing paint.
                                                               Thanks Bud


----------



## Trent

RE: Volunteer Travel Trailer 16'?

Looks like Midas was actually made in Elkhart IN.  They made several other models in addition to the Volunteer, including the Frolic, Grizzly, Smokey, Norris, Ken-Craft and Travel Master.  I've attached an ad from a 1973 Popular Science that shows some info.


----------



## toysolider65

RE: Volunteer Travel Trailer 16'?

looking for info on Volunteer travel trailers. recently purchased a 17 ft Volunteer, 1974, in great shape for its age and we are going to keep it Vintage. love to chat with anyone with information or those in the same situation


----------



## smokeypanda68

RE: Volunteer Travel Trailer 16'?

I just bought a 1968 Smokey Panda trailer that was made in New Tazwell TN.  I know the Smokey brand was later bought by Midas, too.  Have you got any info on the Smokey brand?  I wonder if Smokey and Volunteer were made by the same people.  


Thanks for any information!

James . . .


----------



## try2findus

Re: Volunteer Travel Trailer 16'?

Welcome James!  

Sorry we know nothing about the Smokey Panda but wish you the best with your purchase.  

Safe and happy travels!


----------

